# Yay :D



## x_Rainbow_x

iv beentrying to getpregnant for 18 months now iv had so many heartbreaks but yest i desided to test early coz i was that sure and omg there it was a possitive :D
im only a few weeks but i cnt beleive it im so happy :D
:bfp:


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance: congrats!


----------



## leedsforever

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations!!!!!!! I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hayley352

aww congrats hun xx


----------



## bird24

Congrats hun - have a healthy and relaxed 9 months xx


----------



## momandpeanut

:yipee::bfp::yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp::hug:


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## dannigizmo

Congrats on your :bfp:. Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/congratsmonkey.gif


----------



## nellis10

Very many congratulations!!! :bfp:


----------



## avistar

wonderful!!! I am really happy you got you long awaited bfp!!! congrats!


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## Beltane

Have a beautiful pregnancy! Congrats!


----------



## Emsi76

WOW...Congratulations!!!!! H&H 9 months
x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## nicola647

Congratulations on your :bfp:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## biteable

aww well done,you must be made up


----------



## Chellebelle

:dance: congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Tishimouse

:wohoo: Congratulations to you both and how wonderful after such a long time and so many disappointments.

However, I am curious to know how you "knew" and what your symptoms were. Of course us in the waiting line are always curious to learn about others experiences.

So, what were your tell tale signs?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i had felt sick for a week and i could pin point my ovulation to the day i ovulated early in my cycle.
my boobs had hurt for 2 weeks straight and i was very very moody hehe.
plus i just knew lol call it intuition :D
sounds odd i no hehe


----------



## ladycampbell

Congrats on finally getting your :bfp:! I hope you have the best 9months!!


----------



## kookie

congrats xx


----------



## Lilly123

Congratulations!!!:hug::baby::baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Carley

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations on getting your long awaited :bfp::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SpecialGift89

CONGRATS ON YOUR :bfp:!!! Much deserved!!! x


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :hug: Doesn't sound odd that you 'just knew'... I did with Ethan too :)


----------



## FunnyBunny

Fantastic news after such a long wait. Well done missus!

:happydance: :bfn: :happydance:


----------

